# 4 New Additions



## icuucme2 (Feb 6, 2017)

I have 4 new additions coming soon, 3 carpets and a bredli hatchling. The carpets are male and female 3 footers and a 5 footer is a female and the bredli is a female. all very easy to handle. so my collection has grown but I would like to say this is all im getting but I cant promise that lol. but im not looking at breeding at this stage maybe in a few years when I have learnt so much more I may dabble in the breeding side but these snakes aint even ready for that.


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 6, 2017)

Congrats on the new additions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 6, 2017)

"All I'm getting".....
Famous last words, lol.
Photos are a given.


----------



## icuucme2 (Feb 6, 2017)

I want to get a pair of albino one day, but that's it lol. I will put up pics when they arrive in a week or 2 but im all set up. its good I traded rats and other items for them and this guy is going to be a regular buyer of rats for me.


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 17, 2017)

Just remember the rule here at APS, "if there are no pics it did not happen" ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## jacques92 (Feb 21, 2017)

Reptile keeping is very addictive.
Before you know it you wil be playing tetris with youre cages traying to fit one more in .


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 21, 2017)

Or having a mad scramble to house them because you came home with two instead of one.....


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 22, 2017)

Better yet is getting a new free tank and having the fun time of deciding what to put in it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 22, 2017)

Never had that trouble......


----------



## icuucme2 (Feb 22, 2017)

all so true I said just a pair of albinos and that's it well I haven't found a pair yet but I have put my name down for a spotted and stimson python hatchies so plenty of time to get that set up done lol


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 22, 2017)

At one point we had 27 pythons and 17 lizards. We had to downsize when we moved, due to space considerations. Having said that, we went to look at panoptes hatchlings yesterday. The bloke had two left, so we came home with both of them.


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 22, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> At one point we had 27 pythons and 17 lizards. We had to downsize when we moved, due to space considerations. Having said that, we went to look at panoptes hatchlings yesterday. The bloke had two left, so we came home with both of them.



Umm.... pictures please?


----------



## icuucme2 (Feb 22, 2017)

I haven't got them yet should be next week if all goes well but I do have 1 or 2 that was sent to me this one is a bredli female about 80cm big her name is Valak from the conjuring 2 the demon nun not a good pic but will get better ones


----------



## icuucme2 (Feb 22, 2017)

this will be my 5 footer she don't have a name


----------

